# B12 Spoiler & Sideskirts



## BlackSun (May 8, 2006)

Hello, 
I'm new to this forum so... I've got a B12 Sunny(Pulsar) GTi(ZX) with the CA18DE engine running great and I found this photo of a car just like mine. The point of the topic are the Sideskirts and the rear spoiler(wing) perfectly replacing the old rubber one which is coming off at ends  and also has room for the rear wiper. 


If anyone has seen this(or other fitting) Spoiler and/or Sideskirts for sale somewhwere in Europe @ an affordable price I would like to know where 2 find it, cause I've searched everywhere and coudn't  (may be I'm lame @ searching  )

Thanks

P.S. how 2 load up a custom avatar?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

BlackSun said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to this forum so... I've got a B12 Sunny(Pulsar) GTi(ZX) with the CA18DE engine running great and I found this photo of a car just like mine. The point of the topic are the Sideskirts and the rear spoiler(wing) perfectly replacing the old rubber one which is coming off at ends  and also has room for the rear wiper.
> 
> 
> ...


you can try here mate www.zxoc.co.uk thse guys can hook ya up.
I've been looking for a set for over a yr now. good luck

chip


----------

